# [Request] Wallpaper



## BlueFlame90 (Oct 2, 2008)

Can someone please make me a wallpaper?
The image it should have can be found here: Klick Here (200kb)
This Image should be on the right side, should have dark colors. This is Karen (Kallen) from code geass if you don't know her colors.
The size of the wallpaper should be 1440x900.

I'm not very good with Art 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I would be very glad if someone takes the time and make me one.


----------



## Gore (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry, no talent here.


Offtopic -  BlueFlame90 as in TVG, bronze medal? If not disregard this.


----------



## BlueFlame90 (Oct 2, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> Sorry, no talent here.
> 
> 
> Offtopic -  BlueFlame90 as in TVG, bronze medal? If not disregard this.


No that's not me


----------



## wichiandy (Oct 2, 2008)

From my perspective, this image could make become wallpaper by "simplicity" method.

It means, little brush or anything, just white and black..
I think it is easy for you to do it too~

NB : I maybe could make it, but I don't want to do it, don't have many time to do it though, sorry (i just can suggest the best for you /no1 )


----------



## CorruptedAngel (Oct 2, 2008)

still needs work, gona put Kallen in the code geas font ( when i find it ) lol 
http://i352.photobucket.com/albums/r341/de.../kallencopy.png
EDIT: (new version with text sorry couldnt find real font)
http://i352.photobucket.com/albums/r341/de...er/kallen-1.png
Edit: DAM didnt see the "on the right" part..... will re edit 2morrow. sigh.....


----------



## wichiandy (Oct 3, 2008)

CorruptedAngel, the picture doesn't blend well, I think it is better using just black and white


----------



## Killermech (Oct 3, 2008)

There's so many better images fit for a wallpaper, so why going for the black and white mediocre one..
But as wichiandy said, if you're using that image. The best choice is simplicity, just a few effects and keeping it generally simple.


----------



## wichiandy (Oct 3, 2008)

Erm, I suggested him simplicity method because I saw the picture is black and white, if it is colourful, the choice is so many that could freely decide what method he wanted to~~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grunge method is the best for internet rating i guess, but it needed a colourful picture to do it, because if you using the black and white picture into this method, it will not blend well~

NB : oh well, look at Killermech's siggy, isn't it pretty? look at it's image level, something like color burn, glowy eyes, and the background as well. Optimus prime? Rock on Transformers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wichiandy


----------



## Sstew (Oct 3, 2008)

I could give it a shot, Can have it done by tomorrow, Yeah Corrupted angel, the colors didnt work well together at all.


----------



## CorruptedAngel (Oct 3, 2008)

lol well only did it quickly, looked up the colours on the web and tryed to to some kind of motion thing lol
well... having 2 more goes at this lol 


Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Sstew (Oct 3, 2008)

CorruptedAngel said:
			
		

> lol well only did it quickly, looked up the colours on the web and tryed to to some kind of motion thing lol
> well... having 2 more goes at this lol
> 
> 
> ...




Like the last one better, but whoever the Original Poster is, A black and white image doesn't make for a good wallpaper, unless the background is white and black.


----------



## Tommy_T (Oct 3, 2008)

Was bored tonight so I whiped up a quick one for you. Its not great but I dont think i'll be putting anymore time into it as I didn't save it as a PSD. I hope you enjoy it anyway.


----------



## CorruptedAngel (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks pretty good tommy-t, did you re render the original it colour, or get a colour image online? the only thing that is slightly bad is the way that line running along the image isnt parrelel to the edge, it looks sought of wierd. But then again its still much better than my atempts lol
ok full colour with a better source image here


Spoiler


----------



## wichiandy (Oct 4, 2008)

Nah, Tommy_T is based on the simplicity method, and it is blend well, for what i experienced, colourful is much better than monotone, the matter now is what method are we gonna do to make it perfect


----------



## BlueFlame90 (Oct 4, 2008)

wow Tommy_T that one is amazing. But how did you colored it?
Thanks CorruptedAngel for trying.


----------



## CorruptedAngel (Oct 4, 2008)

ty lol. kudos Tommy_T, got it in 1 lol


----------



## Tommy_T (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments guys, I coloured it myself in Photoshop by simply selecting all the different areas and then using the hue/saturation settings to get the colours about the same. I also agree that the line not being parallel looks a bit weird; I did it intentionally because I thought it might give it a bit of an 'edge' or something but it didn't turn out to good so here it is nice and straight:


----------



## CorruptedAngel (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice, wallpaper just went from great to awsome! good job!


----------

